
Three hospital worm infection dubbed 'substantive failure' - jeeringmole
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/02/02/nhs_worm_infection_aftermath/
======
ars
"....after administrators disabled Windows security updates, which were blamed
for causing computers to reboot during surgery..."

I HATE!!!! that windows does that. When I saw that the first time, is when I
was certain that windows has no place running a professional machine.

Someone told me you can disable it on the server versions of window - but why
should I have to? Why can't I click "Don't reboot - ever"?

